# Retired? Join SAARP for excellent deals



## Hooked (28/9/18)

I wonder how many of our "ageing" vapers know about South African Associations of Retired Persons (SAARP)?

There are no membership fees and members can get amazing deals e.g. I was given a R2,000 discount on a new pair of glasses. 

They also have very good weekend / holiday deals through their Holiday Club.

Have a look at their website https://saarp.net/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

